# In the planning stages



## jaymack1 (Sep 17, 2012)

Here is the idea for my layout. I am getting back into the hobby after being out for years. 

Was trying to get to a dog bone, however does not leave much for the yard. However I would like to put a turntable and engine house in the center. 

HO scale
22" Large Radius
18" Min Radius

It fits on a 4 x 12


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd add some sidings for industries somewhere.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

what john said.

You will atleast want to add one industry to add interest to your layout, yes you can have a town in the middle but you want to have something to do besides run laps:thumbsup:

Could you push it to atleast 5 feet wide? You could get more out of it. 

How big of a layout room do you have to work with?


----------



## jaymack1 (Sep 17, 2012)

I've got a garage space about 12' - 14' x 8'-10'. Planning this to go either in the garage or in a space in the basement about the same size. I'd like to put a rail yard in as well as a few industrial sidings. I would really like a turntable and an engine house.

Thanks for the comments... I look to start building framework, as soon as I get the garage rearranged. Move some shelving, store items in other places.

Thanks! Jay


----------



## stuart (Jun 12, 2010)

I hope you have a heated garage, or the basement might be a better choice.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

My layout is in basement. I think it works great for temps being manageable
Never to cold nor hot.


----------



## jaymack1 (Sep 17, 2012)

I took the layout and expanded it to 5 foot width. Wanted to be able to put in a reversing loop. Could also put industrial sidings to the right side or else a turntable and engine house.

I've got a three car garage with two stalls occupied by vehicles. I am thinking of putting in a wall, with a two door opening and a passage door. Right now it houses my woodworking tools, motorcycle and bottles for my other hobby, wine making.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Before being too heavily involved with your planning,I suggest you first decide where the layout is going to be.Then you could post a rough sketch of the area,indicating where windows,entrance and/or other commodities are.I'm pretty sure you will then get highly toughtful opinions from the more experienced modelers on this forum.

OK,it's only my opinion for what it's worthed.First,I believe your configuration will bore you in no time as it has little operational possibilities.Then,your benchwork suffers the same problem as a 4X8...a huge waste of space.The usual maximum comfortable working range is about 30" for most people,so you'd have to save a walking aisle on both sides of the layout.If you go with a five foot width and install it in your eight foot wide room,it leaves you only three feet or only 18" both sides...pretty tight indeed.Have you considered an "around the room" shelf layout?Let's say you build at 30" deep both sides,that leaves you a single but comfortable 36" wide walking aisle in the middle.You have an interesting space to work with and have a few possibilities available,I'd certainly give it some thoughts.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Jake has awesome points and suggestions.

I think most people get caught up in not wanting to eat up a bunch of space for a layout so they automatically choose a 4x8. What most people dont consider is with a 4x8 you have to have room around the whole sheet of plywood! 

With a around room style or even u-shape layout you can do alot with just about the same footprint of a 4x8-5x9 layout.

But just remember, it is your layout and your space so its really up to you, not us.


----------



## jaymack1 (Sep 17, 2012)

Here is what I came up with this afternoon. Not sure what to put in the lower left hand reversing loop. (Yellow)

The section of track headed straight down will be for expansion or to a lowering helix to a staging yard. (Gray)


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

I think some of your curves may be a bit to sharp. If you have the room do not go with 18 radius curves, too small especially for a layout like this. I think some issues could be worked out. 

Im not sure if you have a yard at the top and the bottom but some of those tracks seem too short.

You definitely took a step in the right direction with changing your layout idea


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Is the lower left part accessible from all sides?If not,it'll be a nightmare to work on.But you do have a much improved design though....


----------



## beachbum (May 1, 2010)

One thing to consider is that 1:1 RRs put tracks in for a reason. Have you considered why your track plan would exist, aside from it being something to display / run trains on?

I'm not saying you can't have reverse loops (BNSF has one around the engine facility in Corwith Yard in Chicago) or whatever, but I personally try to come up with at least semi-logical reasons for placing tracks.

Some people prefer complex layouts and that's fine, but you might want to define what you want to accomplish before laying out a plan.

Just my opinions... And the disclaimer is that I'm a shelf layout guy who thinks Mindheim's got the right idea. ;-)


----------



## jaymack1 (Sep 17, 2012)

I've been working on this today... I have no idea what I want. I do know that I want to make most of my radius 22" or larger. Right now, I'm wanting to work trains in a circle, as well as run a switcher engine to move loads from one location to another.

Main goal it to run trains.

I would like to do some elevation changes / rail cuts. At a later date I would like to go around the outside of this with a second main line.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Then I recommend you don't start any construction until you have answered a few basic question like:
-What is the space I have for a layout?You need an area preferably with stable weather and humidity conditions.Then access is important as working space is too.Do I have sufficient electrical supply?Not much in terms of current...layouts don't draw so much...but a few wall outlets are handy.

-What height do I want it?Do I want to operate standing up or sitted on my favorite stool?Will I have young kids operating?Does the ceiling allow it?

-What do I want to run?Four axle diesels and very small steamers can run on smaller radius but if you're dreaming of SD90's,AC6000's,Big Boy or 85 ft. passenger cars,larger curves will be needed.

-You want climbing...that adds to the visual indeed...but a decent climb will not exceed 2%,or 100 in. of track for every 2 in. rise.In some instance,3% and even 4% can be used but for short climbs with pretty small trains (or multiple locos).

From where I stand,you still have a lot to learn so let me suggest a much worthy investment...two books that will teach you a lot.
-The first one and the most important of the two is John Armstrong's "Track planning for realistic operation".It will allow you to learn what are the components (tracks,buildings,etc) of a railway,why they're there and how to incorporate them to a layout.Many will tell you this is the bible of model railroading.

Then the second is Linn Westcott's "101 track plans"...many layout track plan ideas.You can get both from Kalmbach Books on the web...a Visa no....delivered to your door.

I understand your situation...been through it.I'm actually building my layout based on my eleventh plan re-draw and yet I know I'll have to re-design some areas as I go.Welcome to model railroading...highly rewarding but sometimes.........


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Those are some great points, Jake. I'm on my umpteenth layout redraw as well and decided to put a halt to it as a remodel the basement space where it will eventually live.

Also, remember you can always build an elevated loop too. Having a couple of trains running simultaneously can add a lot of action and wow factor. 

I love searching through the layout videos on Youtube. Actually watching how different layouts look while operating can give you some great ideas.


----------

